# Neat Online Book



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

I found this wonderful book about railroad buildings which I thought to share;

https://books.google.com/books?id=g...X&oi=book_result&ct=result#v=onepage&q&f=true


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat!

Thanks
Harvey C.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very neat, look through, 
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a great resource. 

I picked up a hard copy of the B&O engineering plans from the 1930's, reprinted by a railroad club in Ohio. It has every building, structure, track, and signage detail used by that railroad. Each plan has the approving signature of the chief engineer and general manager. You can't beat these types of documentation if you are a scratch builder.


----------



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

WOW what a great book! There are so many unique old structures shown in there, and plenty of information to make up your own version. I think I will have to read the whole thing!!

If anyone knows of more books like this please share!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

BrianTFowler said:


> WOW what a great book! There are so many unique old structures shown in there, and plenty of information to make up your own version. I think I will have to read the whole thing!!
> 
> If anyone knows of more books like this please share!


Here is another great book GOOGLE Scanned in: International Library of Technology ...Contains info on Trestles, Track Work and Railroad Structures and Buildings...Copyright 1908.

Russ Miller


----------



## CarlCobb (Apr 29, 2017)

That's great!


----------

